# Shopping For a Rotary Cutter



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Now that I have over a 100 acres of grass land to cut; I have been considering and looking at a rotary cutter for the job. My preference would be for the John Deere MX5 but at nearly $1,800, I don't like the idea of taking a top of the line cutter like that out into field cutting conditions in which most of the land has not been cut in over 2 or more years. I am thinking about going with a King Kutter 5 ft. model with a slip clutch instead of the shear bolt. I would hate to trash out a rotary cutter like an MX5 in harsh conditions and at $550; the King Kutter seems to be a pretty well built unit and I won't feel near as bad if I trash it out making the first cuts on my new farm . I plan to set it as high as possble for the first cuts to avoid as much debry and obstacles as possible. Then I will go back and clean up the exposed hazards and cut lower. When I get the place in shape like I want it; I may go with an MX5 down the road. 

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow, Chief, 100 acres to mow! You need a big tractor and a 15 ft "bat wing"! 

I would go with the King Cutter, and let it take the abuse for a couple of seasons. Thats a good idea to mow high the first time.  Have you considered contracting out the 1st mowing?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

How come you are mowing all that. Would be some good land for wildlife.
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have thought about contracting it out but I have the equipment and the time. Plus the peace of mind knowing I did it right or at least to my expectations. Contracting out 100 acres would be prohibitively costly. I plan to gradually cut it over time and not all at once.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey chief have you also checked out the Woods line of rotary cutters. I got a pretty good little unit for my Kubota for around 500.00 for my pasture. I realize it is small a single but it really does a great job and I use it all the time in the neighborhood on other folks pasture. It generates a little extra cash for me.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have looked at the Woods cutters but they are a bit pricier as compared to the King Kutter models. For now I was thinking a good el cheapo 5' cutter would be best.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I can personally endorse the Howse line of implements. They are well-made, fair priced and last and last. Every single one of my implements is a Howse and I have been satisfied COMPLETELY with them. 100 acres? Wow, Pooh bear you ever find Christopher Robin yet? I second the 15' bat wing ---- John Deere model HX-15 
somewhere around $10K ---  

:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm 

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/5420.jpg></center>

<hr>

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHA


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The 4410 and a 5' cutter are gonna have to do me for now. I may look at a 6' cutter but it won't make much difference. Might be better around fence rows.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Have you check around for some cheap used equipment? Sometimes deals can be found in the fall.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Hardee brand of cutters makes a well made cutter priced along the lines of the King brand, and they are made right there in Tennesee..........Nothing wrong with a King, and its a very popular cutter here in Alabama. I have a Hardee Tiger cub 54". I opted for the 54 inch so I could fit it between more trees and be less of a load on my Ford 1720 when I initially bought my place as I intended to do a lot of heavy hogging. Now it sets unused (by me on my place) for the most part, but does see quite a bit of use on my friends place. I did have one problem with it since I bought it, and that was the lower shaft seal on the gear box went out due to picking up some fence wire (electric fence type) which ate up the seal. Never got around to replacing that seal, and all I did was pack the gear box full of grease. Been like that well over 15 years now and it works just fine. I pulled off the top gear box bearing mount cap, and internals looked like new.......so evidently I can get by without ever replacing that seal and I don't worry about a seal on the bottom getting torn up by vines and old fence wire anymore. May not be a sound fix, but it has worked fine so far for many many years.

Around here most rotary or even finishing cutters that are sold are pretty well trashed and rusted out, and those that are not, almost bring the price of a new one.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Does Hardee have a web site Chip?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Look at Howse --- made in MS..... www.howseimplements.com

:nerd:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The link is not working Andy.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

http://www.howseimplement.com/


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Hardee brand of cutters makes a well made cutter priced along the lines of the King brand, and they are made right there in Tennesee..........Nothing wrong with a King, and its a very popular cutter here in Alabama. I have a Hardee Tiger cub 54". I opted for the 54 inch so I could fit it between more trees and be less of a load on my Ford 1720 when I initially bought my place as I intended to do a lot of heavy hogging. Now it sets unused (by me on my place) for the most part, but does see quite a bit of use on my friends place. I did have one problem with it since I bought it, and that was the lower shaft seal on the gear box went out due to picking up some fence wire (electric fence type) which ate up the seal. Never got around to replacing that seal, and all I did was pack the gear box full of grease. Been like that well over 15 years now and it works just fine. I pulled off the top gear box bearing mount cap, and internals looked like new.......so evidently I can get by without ever replacing that seal and I don't worry about a seal on the bottom getting torn up by vines and old fence wire anymore. May not be a sound fix, but it has worked fine so far for many many years.
> 
> Around here most rotary or even finishing cutters that are sold are pretty well trashed and rusted out, and those that are not, almost bring the price of a new one. *


chipmaker, it looks like they must have moved or been bought out. They are located in South Carolina now. Looks like they build real nice stuff. Here is the website for anyone else who may be interested:

Hardee Equipment


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Link works like a champ now Andy. Thanks!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good stuff there Chief... all of my stuff is Howse and I am very happy with it.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chief,

Congrats on the new land ! unbelievable amount of land, very nice!!

Did you try Corriher equipment? I been stocking up on a few things from them, almost done with my collection


Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Chief,
> 
> Congrats on the new land ! unbelievable amount of land, very nice!!
> ...


Corriher was one of the 1st places I looked but I figured that shipping would be prohibitively costly. They had some nice cutters at good prices but I think the shipping would eat up the savings.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I also noticed that Corriher only advertised 60" rotary cutters and I want a 72".


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

here some http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...70&PHOTOS=on&productId=717781&categoryId=1510
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up Farmmy, but shipping would be over $200 for me. I think I could buy it locally much cheaper.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I had checked out a few International cutters last year. I dont know if they are avalable in your aera or not, but looked REAL tough for a low dollor cutter. About the same range as KK. 

I would have to say the King kutters would be a nice one for you though. Good cutter, for a good price, and at a little over 500, if the woods trash it, you are not out THAT much.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I have always hated bush hogging an area that I am not 110% familiar with. You can take the time to walk around and look it over and note any junk etc, and sure as heck your still going to pick up some trash somewhere in the process of cutting it. Fence wire is a big problem, especially the barbed or electric variety.

My friend has a 60" JD rotary cutter and it uses a 5/16" diam bolt grade 0 or 3 for a shear pin. My Hardee is about thr same size and it utilizes a 1/2" grade 3 bolt for a shear pin. Big difference on similar cutters as far as shear pins go.

I would look into making sure you have a stump jumper type blade mount, especially on lighter units. Another thing you may want to consider (yes, even on a new cutter) is to hardface the cutting edges of the blades, as it will sure save them from wear and tear. If you have a stick welder or access to one, its a simple job to run a few beads of hardface on the cutting edges and grind them back sharp again. You would be surprised how long they hold an edge.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Chip. So far it looks like the King Kutter but I need to find out if they offer chain guards. Those are a must.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I also noticed that Corriher only advertised 60" rotary cutters and I want a 72". *



I would speak with Rick for sizes bigger than 60" ....because they carry the Brush Hog line on their web site, and they definately list
72" and larger in Brush Hog products...

I find Corriher one of the best priced anywhere....the shipping is the deciding factor sometimes...

I dont have the mental ability to imagine how long it would take to mow 100 acres or larger? All I know my ass is sore doing my 2 acres....and I want off after 3 hours!!!

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I will take another look at Corriher Duc. Thanks for the heads up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Chief

A very rugged cutter is made by land pride, 2572 is their 6' cutter.. Very good equipment.. We are still using our 10 yr old one. It need some welding, but it sure works on unimproved land.. We cut 5 days a week. Just relpace a yoke for the d/shaft. It comes with a cutter clutch that slips or tighten it down to get the heavy cutting done.....


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Chief,* 

Have you made any decisions yet? Personally, I would go with a lower priced unit, and let it take the abuse for the first season or so. Used implements hold their value (sometimes bordering on ridiculous, IMO) pretty well, at least in my neck of the woods. I'm sure the values are comparable in TN . You won't take a too much of hit if you sell your cutter outright. Then you can buy something more desirable.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Chief, 100 Acres to mow, That's one hell of a driving Range!!

What are you doing that you need 100 acres of mowed grassland? Are you going to make hay? 

If you don't need the hay, there may be a local farmer who will hay it for you at no cost, or lease it for the season and take a crop off of it. Might help to pay for the new place.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Actually guys, I am still looking at cutters but I am going to look into perhaps renting out the open area's to a local farmer to graze cattle or as balmoralboy mentioned lease it out to a farmer to bale hay off of. Might be cheaper all round that way and I might make a few bucks too. I am keeping my options open on this one.


----------

